# dove pic.



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

just a couple pictures from tonight. i went out after class and got into some dove. i was hunting alone but still ended up with 14. i forgot to take a picture untill i already cleaned a couple but here is what i got.


----------



## squirrel_hunter_105 (Jan 5, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Haven't shot that many dove in the last couple years, nice to see someone who still chases them.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)




----------

